# I have a 97 Altima and need help.



## Beasly (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a Altima 97 SE 5spd, the only problem is I cannot get 2nd gear rubber in it. My freinds have tried to get 2nd gear in it as well. If it helps my car only has 8100 miles on it.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

Are you saying you can't actually shift into 2nd gear or that you can't bark tires hitting 2nd gear?

And do you really mean 81,000 miles?

Try a better clutch. for a few good choices, check out www.southwestautoworks.com.


----------



## Beasly (Nov 3, 2003)

No only 8100 miles. Almost nothing we found the car in storage from a widow who past away.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got an idea, quit trying to ruin your rear motor mount and glaze your flywheel. youre not helping your altima out one bit by trying to "get 2nd gear rubber" in it. but if you insist, try bleeding your clutch hydraulic line.


----------



## Beasly (Nov 3, 2003)

Also any good web sites for turbos. My goal is to beat my freinds rsx type-s. If there is any other modifications I can do to make it faster post some up. Also my budget is 2000max.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

2000 is plenty to beat an rsx type slow. do you have all the bolt ons already? youll need them for any other upgrades you might want to do. for 2g's though, you wont get a turbo, but you CAN get a very nice n2o setup that will make you run circles around most rsx's you might come across. ive taken out 350z's and various other "sports" cars with my setup. all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

*second gear rubber?*

seriously, what is with people thinking that getting second gear rubber is actually something amazing. my friends bone stock GEO Metro can get rubber in second. and that car is slow as s***


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

i get rubber in my gf's corolla and it's completely by accident most of the time. probably cause I drive an auto daily and her clutch is a little wierd.

but yeah, for 2k, you can get header, exhaust, intake, pulley, MSD Digital, Coil, NGK plugs and wires, and an NX express kit and you'll really be cookin! You'll beat just about any N/A car under 8 cylinders.\

But like asleep said, it really depends on what you wanna do with the car. dumping 2k in porformance in your car isn't always a good idea. I mean, if it's a daily, you'll probably make a lil better use of your money puttnig some of it in suspension (struts/springs/RSB/STB). It's heavy and kunlky but the Altima, given some proper upgrades to the suspension, handles fairly well.


----------



## Beasly (Nov 3, 2003)

Actually I found a turbo off of my freinds GSX. He took his stock turbo off and said that it might fit on my car. First Q's Is the possible? 2nd if so is there a website i can get custom headers?


----------



## 95altima (Nov 24, 2003)

the only headers that i know of out there are hotshot, stillen and obx. your best bet in terms of $$$ is the hotshots go to http://shop.store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/19nisalprod1.html they have alot of stuff for the alty and is probably as cheap as youll find too, another reliable site is www.customaltima.com


----------



## 95altima (Nov 24, 2003)

as for a turbo kit itll run ya bout $4000 at turbo-kits.com for the basic kit.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm about 90% a turbo from a GSX won't work since it's a completly different engine. And I believe our engine is bigger plus most stock turbos aren't that great.


----------



## Beasly (Nov 3, 2003)

I am scrathing the turbo idea out of my head, currenlty i am thinking of a supercharger, but i cannot find one yet.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

you could also try welding a different flange on your exaust manifold and make it a bottom mount turbo setup


----------



## Beasly (Nov 3, 2003)

Would my Nissan 97 SE beat a 99 Ford Toraus SES?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

chuck34gboro said:


> i get rubber in my gf's corolla and it's completely by accident most of the time. probably cause I drive an auto daily and her clutch is a little wierd.


Damn, that made my head spin. Blame the lack of sleep, brain connecting several things at the same time...


----------

